# Advice for a friend whos dog is fighting cancer, please!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I posted that the link to that article on my facebook that was posted here yesterday about prescription diets. A friend of mine sent me this message in response: 

"OK, so I've got a dilemma. As you know, Zack is fighting cancer. So the oncologist prescribed... you guessed it... Hills Prescription Diet j/d. They said he should have it because it's very high in omega 3 which a.) will help his joints being 3 legged and all... and b.) has been shown to have some anti-cancer effects. So I tried it... and he seems to like it BUT I have never, ever been a fan of Hills foods (and it's expensive as hell). I'm trying to research another food that is as high in omega 3 or perhaps giving him supplements in his regular food (was eating Wellness before) but I've not found a food with as much omega 3 and I've read that the supplements might upset his stomach. He'd have to have like 3 or 4 capsules per day given his weight. Any advice? I don't want to feed him Hills. But I don't want him to have cancer anymore either.  See? Dilemma. Grateful for any info you can share."

I told her that I thought she'd be better off with a high quality food and supplement. However, I honestly don't know if there are specific nutritional needs for dogs like Zack, so I didn't want to recommend any specific food. Does anyone have any knowledge or experience in this field?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rachel,

Generally, the first thing most of us will tell you is to IMMEDIATELY get on a high protein, completely grain free diet. Low, low carbs. As I understand it, carbs feed cancer... you want to starve the disease. 

Honestly, I'm not versed in all the specifics, but I'd guess thats what you are going to hear, so get ready. 

Personally, I'd look close at a Raw or some type of real food diet. 

Good luck. Seriously.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

you may want to read this:
High Protein, Grain Free Kibble Recommendations for Cancer Dogs | Tripawds Nutrition | Best Canine Cancer Dog Amputation Diet Supplements Health Help


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would give him the highest nutritional value food and supplement with omega than feed that hills trash. It won't do him any justice. 

I would also suggest giving canned foods because of the increased moisture in the diet. 

What kind of cancer does this dog have?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> What kind of cancer does this dog have?


You know, I'm not exactly sure about that, but I'll find out. 

However, I relayed all of this info and sent that link to her and suggested she join the forum. You're all so wonderful and helpful, thank you for that! I love this forum.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I know your not suppose to recommended raw in the kibble section, but I think your friend should seriously consider a raw diet. The other thing I would try is what alot of people call snake oils. I recommended Apple cider vinegar, food grade hydrogen peroxide(not same stuff from drug store), fresh garlic clove, and turmeric. Here's what a 60-90 lb. dog would get. Adjust it to your size. I hope your friends dog recovers quickly. 

2 tablespoons of RAW ACV mixed in food(every other day and not on weekends)

2.5 chopped garlic cloves(every other day and not on weekends)

4 drops of 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide in about a half gallon of filtered drinking water(not on weekends)

1 teaspoon of turmeric mixed in food(everyday until cancer is gone)


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Would she consider raw? I have a friend with a chow chow who was diagnosed with bladder cancer over 2 years ago, she switched her to raw after her dog refused to eat the prescription diet and the dog is STILL going, no medications. Carbs can feed the cancer and make it spread so if not raw she needs a completely grain free diet.

Here's a site with a lot of great information about cancer:
DogAware.com Health: Cancer in Dogs

She might want to consult a homeopath as well.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I did tell her that raw is definitely worth looking into! And thanks, I'll tell her to look into this snake oils concoction. What exactly does it do?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

At minimum, I'd feed EVO or Orijen... something w/ really limited carbs. 

Ideally, I'd feed Raw or real food cooked. 


That Vet who tried to put her Dog on a grain rich carb loaded diet(I believe all the SD's are pretty grain rich. someone correct me if I'm wrong) just seems to be way off base.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My dog CJ was diagnosed with malignant cancer in September. 

Once she was diagnosed, I put her on 100% raw like my other dogs (I had her on kibble once a day because she has always loved her kibble for some reason). I also started her on a few supplements: Celloquent, Vital Lipids, and an Herbal Anti-inflammatory from Vitality Science. Please, please, please, pleeeeeeeease share with your friend their website, vitalityscience.com. I cannot tell you the difference these supplements have made for many of my customers and myself. Since starting the supplements her lymph nodes have gone down in swelling, and her eyes have cleared some. She runs around the yard, barks at passerbys, and even keeps my crazy Catahoulas in check. 

I am convinced these supplements are improving her quality of life, and that's what it's all about for me right now. Shes 16, I'm not trying to lengthen her life, I just want her to be as happy and comfortable as possible until her time comes. 

So, please, check out their website and send the link to your friend. It's not cheap, but it's more worth the money than Hills. They have different recommendations of supplements for different ailments, the ones I mentioned above are all part of the Canine Immune pack for cancer. They have a live operator 24/7 if you ever have any questions.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you, all! You guys are all THE BEST! I am definitely sending her all of this info as it's posted and I'm hoping she joins so she can give more details and ask specific questions and what not


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I did tell her that raw is definitely worth looking into! And thanks, I'll tell her to look into this snake oils concoction. What exactly does it do?


Eliminating grains starve cancer. Hydrogen peroxide adds oxygen to the blood. Cancer and funguses can not survive with oxygen. The idea is to boost the oxygen level as much as possible. Garlic is a blood cleaner and natural antibiotic. It won't kill good bacteria, just the bad stuff along with fungus:wink: It will also boost the immune system. ACV will boost immune system as well. If you ask me for medical proof, I will not be able to provide any. That's because there is no financial incentive, to do a study on any of it. Does it work? I've heard alot of positive feedback, but there is no proof. I'm pretty healthy from taking the above. I Just had a blood test and my cholesterol was 150:biggrin: The best advice I can give you, is to look into what I recommended and make your own decision. You need to do alot of research to truly uncover the benefits. It's well hidden. Hope I don't stir up a mess of trouble I think the raw diet would be beneficial first step. Starve, boost immune and destroy


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Julie said:


> Since starting the supplements her lymph nodes have gone down in swelling


Just wanted to say I got the same effect from raw feeding. My dog had enlarged lymph nodes on and off for 3 years, with a chronic skin infection. It magically disappeared, along with his lymph nodes going down to a normal pea size. I guess the infection didn't like being starved ahahahahaaha


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Eliminating grains starve cancer. Hydrogen peroxide adds oxygen to the blood. Cancer and funguses can not survive with oxygen. The idea is to boost the oxygen level as much as possible. Garlic is a blood cleaner and natural antibiotic. It won't kill good bacteria, just the bad stuff along with fungus:wink: It will also boost the immune system. ACV will boost immune system as well. If you ask me for medical proof, I will not be able to provide any. That's because there is no financial incentive, to do a study on any of it. Does it work? I've heard alot of positive feedback, but there is no proof. I'm pretty healthy from taking the above. I Just had a blood test and my cholesterol was 150:biggrin: The best advice I can give you, is to look into what I recommended and make your own decision. You need to do alot of research to truly uncover the benefits. It's well hidden. Hope I don't stir up a mess of trouble I think the raw diet would be beneficial first step. Starve, boost immune and destroy


Nope, I don't need scientic proof. Just curious! I know there aren't studies on many natural/alternative remedies, but that doesn't mean they aren't worth trying! I use ACV for my animals, garlic for the dogs... Just wasn't aware of the rest. I forwarded the recipe and suggested she look into it! Thank you


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Give your friend a big hug and her pup!. I found this article and thought it was a pretty good read about it! Hope this will help!

Dog Cancer Diet


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Also look into hyrdogen peroxide. It's a truly awsome hidden homepathic remedie. The only negative thing is you can burn your skin, because its much higher than the 3% drugstore bought stuff. The only other difference is, it does not contain any stabilizers in it. The stabilizers do 2 things. Keep it lasting on the shelf longer. Peroxide tends to degrade over time. I store mine in the fridge, that prolongs it:wink: The main reason stabilizers are in it, is to keep people from ingesting it. They do not want you to use this cure! Stabilizers are toxic chemicals. You can get 8% food grade on amazon or at a local health food shop. In that case you would have to add four times the amount. So I would say like 16 drops to a half gallon of drinking water. It depends on the percentage of hydro that you get. Amazon.com: FOOD GRADE H2O2 - 8%: Health & Personal Care: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Eliminating carbs does indeed starve cancer cells. Like Cast71 had mentioned, a diet high in good quality protein, fats and ultra low in carbs would be ideal.

A commercial diet simply is not suitable because of its carb content, go raw for the best nutrition. The dog is sick, go beyond your comfort zone and try raw for the sake of the animal.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

wags said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Give your friend a big hug and her pup!. I found this article and thought it was a pretty good read about it! Hope this will help!
> 
> Dog Cancer Diet


Towards the bottom of that article they mention Essiac tea. I've heard alot of good things about its cancer fighting properties. I hope I never need it


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

SamWu1 said:


> The dog is sick, go beyond your comfort zone and try raw for the sake of the animal.


 Dude you took the words right out of my mouth ahahahaha If it was my dog, I would be on my way to the market, without a second thought!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

SamWu1 said:


> Eliminating carbs does indeed starve cancer cells. Like Cast71 had mentioned, a diet high in good quality protein, fats and ultra low in carbs would be ideal.
> 
> A commercial diet simply is not suitable because of its carb content, go raw for the best nutrition. The dog is sick, go beyond your comfort zone and try raw for the sake of the animal.


She's a very intelligent woman and she really loves her dog. I think she'd do anything to help him, so my guess is that she'd probably be willing to try raw. We'll see! Paws crossed!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Also look into hyrdogen peroxide. It's a truly awsome hidden homepathic remedie. The only negative thing is you can burn your skin, because its much higher than the 3% drugstore bought stuff. The only other difference is, it does not contain any stabilizers in it. The stabilizers do 2 things. Keep it lasting on the shelf longer. Peroxide tends to degrade over time. I store mine in the fridge, that prolongs it:wink: The main reason stabilizers are in it, is to keep people from ingesting it. They do not want you to use this cure! Stabilizers are toxic chemicals. You can get 8% food grade on amazon or at a local health food shop. In that case you would have to add four times the amount. So I would say like 16 drops to a half gallon of drinking water. It depends on the percentage of hydro that you get. Amazon.com: FOOD GRADE H2O2 - 8%: Health & Personal Care: Reviews, Prices & more


Thank you! I'm definitely going to read up on that!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I forgot turmeric:biggrin: I just started giving it to my dog for his "ol man lumps" lol. It is suppose to dissolve tumors. I guess I will find out. It's also suppose to have anti cancer properties. It also is like garlic. It's a natural antiseptic and antibacterial agent. Tell you friend good luck!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I will tell her  Thank you! You're all so kind!


----------

